# I cheated



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

...and used a boat this weekend. Here are some pics. I went out of Carrabelle, FL with a guide.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

That looks like an AJ. If so, did ya eat it?
Always heard they were no good to eat.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Duke- They are okay to eat. You have to cut out the bloodline from the filets to get rid of some of the fishey taste. I have a smoker and the filets are sitting in some brine right now. I will smoke the meat and make fish dip tomorrow night.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Smoking is the best method for strong tasting fish. I use it for large bluefish and boston macks all the time.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice Pic's 
Sorry I could't make it.  
T<---->--<>Kozlow


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Check the AJ picture out on one of my favorite web sites 
www.bigbendfishing.net


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

WTG looks like a great day on the water.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Look's like another celeb born on the Florida Board. I think your in the running for the Angler Of The Month for April.   
Let's make a clean sweep for the rest of the year. 
Way to go bigshark88

T<---->---<>Kozlow


----------

